# Refrigerator 12 Volt Switch



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, anyone out there know where I can get hold of a 12 Volt switch for my Electrolux RM 4261 refrigerator. We are in North Yorkshire.
We couldn`t get it to switch over after our trip away this past week. On investigating, we have supply to the switch with engine running but the switch feels as though it`s doing nothing inside.
We are going away again soon and would like to get it fixed before we go. 
The refrigerator works fine on 240 hookup & gas.
:roll:
(Had to Edit as I`d left the wrong title in)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

rather than a switch, do you mean a relay that operates the 12v to the fridge when engine running. this is a common relay, should be available most places.even Hlfords.   

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It also seems to be in the wrong forum 

Polls and Surveys???


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont know if this will be too late for your trip, but if you're going to the Peterborough Show Dometic will have a stand there.
Last year I broke my 'fridge door lock and a new one was £17 !! I had a chat with the chap on the stand and he gave me a new one free of charge, so you never know....
If you're not going to the show there are a lot of web sites that will supply your switch online, try www.leisureshopdirect.co.uk

Rgds Mel.


----------

